# Oblivion: Game of the year, instalation problems



## Tomero (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

Couple of days ago i bought the game oblivion GOTY version.
When i put the disk in to instal, i hear the menu music for about 4 sec and then there is nothing, the instalation menu doesnt even comes up. The weird thing is i borrowed the original version from my cousin to try it out first, that worked perfectly. 
I would really like to play this game again, 
so any help would be great


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've already installed another version of the game, there might be some files left over from when you uninstalled it that are conflicting with the GOTY version.

Use *Revo Uninstaller* to do a full uninstall, then try GOTY again.


----------



## Tomero (Jul 23, 2009)

doesn't work still same problem


----------

